
Burned After Reading: Endless Mayfly’s Ephemeral Disinformation Campaign - mpguerra
https://citizenlab.ca/2019/05/burned-after-reading-endless-mayflys-ephemeral-disinformation-campaign/
======
largespoon
"don’t expect to counter the firehose of falsehood with the squirt gun of
truth." \- RAND Corporation
[https://www.rand.org/content/dam/rand/pubs/perspectives/PE10...](https://www.rand.org/content/dam/rand/pubs/perspectives/PE100/PE198/RAND_PE198.pdf)

